# Chickens in danger



## MarkFreshley (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wanting to do something about the raccoon's eating my chickens. I first found a few of my chickens dead and half eaten. I placed a trail cam out and seen that is was a big raccoon with about 3 pups. I wanted to try to detour them with an owl; but with no avail. I did not want to trap them till the fall, but I can not loose all of my chickens waiting. any tips to detour them.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reinforce your coop. There will always be another raccoon a few weeks or months down the road.

Do not use chicken wire! This only stop chickens not predators.

Use 1x2 welded wire or hardware cloth. Or even electrify the coop.

If they can't get in they will move on. If you want to trap them buy some "dog proof raccoon traps". I like Dukes.


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Also if you an out door area that they have access to make sure you have netting or a cover. Or lock you birds up at night. I had a three inch hole where my netting was not attached well, they climbed the fence and went under the netting. Good luck.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Also check out WWW.backyardchickens.com. everything there is about chickens on that site.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I agree. Gotta reinforce your coop or run. I waged wars with ***** for quite a while. Only way to stop them is locking them in at night. I've even had to put locks on my coop. They learned that I had a removable floor to aid in cleaning and pulled it out and got too my young birds that way. One year I tried trapping them out. I stopped counting at 15


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Run 1x2 wire into the ground 18-20" and run another band of chicken wire around the bottom. This will stop them digging under and the smaller size chicken wire won't allow them to pull the chickens thru the fence.....the 1x2 solid wire will add a lot of strength....once I did that I never lost a bird.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Fly bait. Check your local co op or tsc. Flies are rampant around my chicken coop but I have no more visitors. Keep it out of reach of dogs, cats or anything you like.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a 200 lb Mastiff that takes care of *****, possums, etc that wander into my yard. He doesn't go anywhere else, and doesn't mess with the chickens that run free. No problems. Just a thought. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MarkFreshley (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I will keep you posted. I bought some welded wire fencing. Very strong. Hope it holds, and going to get fly bait to try aswell.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

MarkFreshley said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will keep you posted. I bought some welded wire fencing. Very strong. Hope it holds, and going to get fly bait to try aswell.


Using fly bait for off label uses is illegal. If anything takes a lick it will be dead. Dogs, cats, skunks, *****, humans, etc.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Patman75 said:


> Using fly bait for off label uses is illegal. If anything takes a lick it will be dead. Dogs, cats, skunks, *****, humans, etc.


Correct- it is both a state and federal crime. Also I understand its a pretty horrible way to die. I wouldn't consider doing it and would report anyone I knew who was.

There's plenty of legal and humane ways to control raccoons.

John


----------



## MarkFreshley (Mar 21, 2012)

If fly bait is going to kill them then no thanks. I will just stick to reinforcing the coop. My hole goal is not to harm them. Just keep my chickens safe. Maybe scare the ***** off.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I had ***** getting my chickens a couple years ago. I went to tractor supply and got the cheapest fencer, a small roll of fence wire and some 6 inch insulators, put the fence six inches off the ground on the outside of the fence. No more problems. Got all the stuff for around forty bucks.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

One other note about fly bait. Say a **** eats it and dies and then a coyote or maybe your dog eats the ****, just take a guess at what happens.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been fighting ***** for years. The worst time was when a big boar killed 38 pullets in one night. A .410 took care of him the following night when he came back for seconds. ***** are very smart and determined. I have even had a rabbit killed as a **** tried to pull him through the cage. As stated welded wire and a good hot wire fence works well. As for the fly bait, prosicuters love to find people that misuse that stuff. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

***** and chickens is like a roller coaster her a month with no problems and then the next month mayhem.
When they show I live trap them using cat food for bait.........I'll not tell you there fate.
My coop and run are pretty secure but ***** are smart and will find a way in sooner or later.

For me trapping works well but a ongoing process.


Got one in the trap this morning after loosing a Rooster night before last who chose to roost in a tree rather than the safety of the coop.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

To the guys experiencing attacks, are your coops/runs some distance from the house? We got into chickens this spring, and so far have been fine since mid-March. Our birds are locked up at night and are within 5-10' of the house. They're also right by our vehicles and bedroom window, with the porch light on every night. They've only got coop wire so far for the run, but I plan on upgrading as soon as I can. 

We've only got 5 birds, 3 a few months old, but are very attached to them. I live in Gaylord right by some woods, and have had *****, gray fox, skunks, possums and hawks in our yard. I did notice that as soon as we stopped filling the bird feeders all the time and throwing seeds on the ground, almost no more predators. Daytime is pretty safe around here, with people and vehicles around. I believe as long as there is no attractant for them, they're less likely to poke around; I hope...


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chicken wire should be renamed to chicken death wire. Dogs and raccoons can tear right through it. Electrify the coop and/or upgrade to welded wire. Hardware cloth is great to prevent predators from reaching in and pulling chickens through fencing.

If you go to WWW.backyardchickens.com predator forum there are hundreds of horror stories where coops were not secure. Great tips on coop builds as well in the coop forum.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had as many as 250 chickens at one time. I will not keep them next to the house. Poultry are a nasty animal that can spread alot of germs. I keep them in a large bank barn with a run out side. **** are not the only preditor. Rats were the culprit in the killing of all of my phesants and guinea's. They were chicks at the time, about 3 weeks old. I have also been hit by mink, fox & owels. It's a constant battle between preditors and prey. I am just glad there isn't anything big enough out here that can take a hog or calf out. Other than desiese.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> To the guys experiencing attacks, are your coops/runs some distance from the house? We got into chickens this spring, and so far have been fine since mid-March. Our birds are locked up at night and are within 5-10' of the house. They're also right by our vehicles and bedroom window, with the porch light on every night. They've only got coop wire so far for the run, but I plan on upgrading as soon as I can.
> 
> We've only got 5 birds, 3 a few months old, but are very attached to them. I live in Gaylord right by some woods, and have had *****, gray fox, skunks, possums and hawks in our yard. I did notice that as soon as we stopped filling the bird feeders all the time and throwing seeds on the ground, almost no more predators. Daytime is pretty safe around here, with people and vehicles around. I believe as long as there is no attractant for them, they're less likely to poke around; I hope...


I do meat birds each spring in a moveable chicken tractor. The only thing separating my birds from death is chicken wire. I've never lost a bird to them breaking in. BUT if my birds ever roosted next to the fence they'd surely get killed from them grabbing them through the mesh I made a skirting around my base to prevent such attacks. As long as they're secured at night, You should have little issue. My coop butted up to my woods and is done distance from my house. The moveable chicken tractor is also a ways from the house too. I would agree that hardware cloth is by far the best deterrent and also what I have on my main run


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I regularly keep a dozen or chickens on hand all the time for the eggs. I keep their food in the 4x8 roosting house and fence the run with 2x4 welded wire buried in the ground all the way around. I also put a netting over the top to keep the owls and hawks out. Haven't lost a bird since I built the new coop four years ago. I will say that the feed does seem to attract ALLOT of mice and rats and could do with out that nuisance.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

just a question??? those of you that have chickens!!! do you just
have them for the eggs??? or do you use them as table fare???
and if you do!!! is the taste differnt from store bought??? dave


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Yes,yes, they are delicious. Nice and meaty. Eggs are regular but the meat birds tend to go to the "house" in July and august. The feathers make great flies and dog drags for other members. 

I have plenty of delicious recipes on I'm. Let me know how you'd like em cooked!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I keep about 2 doz layers for eggs. We raise 60 - 70 meat birds in the spring. There is a huge difference in taste. We picked up an old chest freezer and use it to store feed in. Works great keeping rats and mice out of it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

BIG DAVE said:


> just a question??? those of you that have chickens!!! do you just
> have them for the eggs??? or do you use them as table fare???
> and if you do!!! is the taste differnt from store bought??? dave


Mostly eggs for me. But every year I get 6 new layers and then that fall process the old 3rd generation hens for soup chickens. This keeps my egg production up. Any roos get processed as well when they mature. Eggs are great, they have access to a large pasture. When chickens get clover and other greens in their diet the yokes become very orange. The eggs are more nutritious as well because of the free range access.


----------



## Tawastom (Oct 17, 2012)

I had over 200 chickens when we lived near Lewiston, one winter we lost almost half to ***** and possums. one big **** actually tore through the side of the hen house wall to get inside. I didnt trap then for fur, but I pretty much wore the barrel out of my 10-22 by spring. The scenario went like this, we had an old mobile on the property ,so I would go inside there,and use the hall window for a rest , around dark the ***** would trip the motion light by the hen house. I felt like that Russian sniper in "Enemy at the Gates" I would shoot one, and then another would waddle up look at his fallen relative and continue to try to get in the hen house. sometimes i would shoot four or five in one evening. it was mayhem. then for a month or so nothing. stubborn little furballs.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

BIG DAVE said:


> just a question??? those of you that have chickens!!! do you just
> have them for the eggs??? or do you use them as table fare???
> and if you do!!! is the taste differnt from store bought??? dave


Some birds are considered dual purpose breeds. But most people just raise actual meat birds like Cornish rocks or red rangers. The Cornish rocks grow super fast. 8 weeks usually from egg to freezer. The taste is exceptional. They are eating machines and produce a lot of "fertilizer". So there is more upkeep with meat birds. Like others have said. Most egg layers turn into soup after 3 yrs or so as they get pretty tough


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

All of the above. Best thing to do is reinforce that coop and run. A buddy of mine had the same problem this year. ***** took out half his chickens,but his wife would not stand for having the ***** harmed (out of season). So,I took a few of my live cage traps to his place and told him to catch and relocate the *****......then I changed my mind and told him to teach them a lesson. For a while I had problems with my cat getting into the live traps,and to cure that,when the cat would get caught in the traps I'd spray it with the garden hose. Eventually it learned to stay clear of the traps. Did the same with the *****.....put the live traps right by the coop,would catch the *****,spray em right on the spot,them move em and release them. So far it seems to be working as he hasn't lost any more chickens. Word to the wise (and at the risk of being captain obvious),be careful at release as the hosing really ticks the ***** off.
Just my two cents,hope it helps.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Swampfoot said:


> All of the above. Best thing to do is reinforce that coop and run. A buddy of mine had the same problem this year. ***** took out half his chickens,but his wife would not stand for having the ***** harmed (out of season). So,I took a few of my live cage traps to his place and told him to catch and relocate the *****......then I changed my mind and told him to teach them a lesson. For a while I had problems with my cat getting into the live traps,and to cure that,when the cat would get caught in the traps I'd spray it with the garden hose. Eventually it learned to stay clear of the traps. Did the same with the *****.....put the live traps right by the coop,would catch the *****,spray em right on the spot,them move em and release them. So far it seems to be working as he hasn't lost any more chickens. Word to the wise (and at the risk of being captain obvious),be careful at release as the hosing really ticks the ***** off.
> Just my two cents,hope it helps.


There is no "out of season" for raccoons. Any animals doing damage to livestock are fair game to kill.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I kill all critters in my barn. *****, skunks, grinners, and feral cats. After doing my best to keep non stock critters out. I have found there is no subsitute for a well placed shot 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Gun Nut said:


> I kill all critters in my barn. *****, skunks, grinners, and feral cats. After doing my best to keep non stock critters out. I have found there is no subsitute for a well placed shot
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Add woodchucks to the list. I spent two summers trying to stop their damage under my pole barn and chicken coop

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Gun Nut said:


> I kill all critters in my barn. *****, skunks, grinners, and feral cats. After doing my best to keep non stock critters out. I have found there is no subsitute for a well placed shot
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Add woodchucks to the list. I spent two summers trying to stop their damage under my pole barn and chicken coop?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

AM GENERAL. I am always looking for a wood chuck. I had one that destroyed the side hill of my bank barn. Then the hollow spots under my pole barn. I am with you. Plus the damage they cause in a garden. I had one sneeking in my garden two years ago. He would walk down each row and take a bite out of every thing he could reach. I wouldn't have cared so much if he just ate the whole thing. But it wrecked alot of produce.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't be lulled into thinking your chickens are safe during the day. In the Marine City area we have had an explosion in the fox population. I just shot one that was actually climbing over the 5' welded wire fence during the middle of the day (we lock the birds up at night) to get my chickens. Fox are smart critters and will quickly learn when the birds are out of the coop.

I agree that a well placed shot is the best way to handle a chicken thief.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Get_Outside said:


> Don't be lulled into thinking your chickens are safe during the day. In the Marine City area we have had an explosion in the fox population. I just shot one that was actually climbing over the 5' welded wire fence during the middle of the day (we lock the birds up at night) to get my chickens. Fox are smart critters and will quickly learn when the birds are out of the coop.
> 
> I agree that a well placed shot is the best way to handle a chicken thief.


It's funny you say that. I have a barred rock hen that's still MIA since Monday. I free range my birds during the day so I accept the risks associated with doing so. That said. I don't get attached to my birds. I think most of my predation comes from the sky though. Not from canines or ***** weasels etc.


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> It's funny you say that. I have a barred rock hen that's still MIA since Monday. I free range my birds during the day so I accept the risks associated with doing so. That said. I don't get attached to my birds. I think most of my predation comes from the sky though. Not from canines or ***** weasels etc.


Got a laugh out of me with the attached to your bird comment. These animals are livestock. Some of these boards for people who want chickens in their back yard amaze me. Got my head chewed off a couple years back because I didnt change my chickens water twice a day. 

I have seen young pullets taken by hawks in our field.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Get_Outside said:


> Got a laugh out of me with the attached to your bird comment. These animals are livestock. Some of these boards for people who want chickens in their back yard amaze me. Got my head chewed off a couple years back because I didnt change my chickens water twice a day.
> 
> I have seen young pullets taken by hawks in our field.


The strong will survive is my motto. . I actually hooked up a toilet float to a 5 gallon bucket. My days of water changing are over. Self filling now. At least for the summer.


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

A.M. General said:


> There is no "out of season" for raccoons. Any animals doing damage to livestock are fair game to kill.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Well aware of that.....I put (out of season) just like that to indicate that's what my buddies wife said. Not sure about anyone else,but I won't argue with my buddies wife and get him tossed into the chicken coop.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Swampfoot said:


> Well aware of that.....I put (out of season) just like that to indicate that's what my buddies wife said. Not sure about anyone else,but I won't argue with my buddies wife and get him tossed into the chicken coop.



I understand about your buddy and wife. What I was saying is raccoons are always "in season". You can shoot them whenever you would like when they pose threat to livestock.


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

My understanding is you can shoot ANYTHING if it posses a threat to your livestock.


----------

